
Ask HN: What are the typical salaries of senior front end engineers at FAANGs? - confusedcareer
What are the typical salaries of senior front end engineers at FAANGs?
======
fbthrowaway77
At FB the bands are the same for all engineers. E5 (acheivable by working for
fb for about 2-4 years out of school) is ~180 salary. Though senior might
match closest to E6, around 245 salary. TC is probably around 1.8x salary.

~~~
lacker
I think the "senior software engineer" title maps to an E5.

------
sophiebits
At Facebook, same comp and level bands as non-frontend.

------
srinathkrishna
I’m guessing this is a question for blind.

------
Mc_Big_G
teamblind.com

